# Angora goat breeders in the south east?



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

I would eventually like to acquire a nice registered Angora goat, and have been looking for breeders. I am not having much luck finding any anywhere close to where I live (northern Georgia). Does anyone know of a quality Angora breeder in GA, TN, NC, SC, AL, KY or even VA?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't know if there would be a breeder here...but you could try: www.goatfinder.com or look at the breed registries. Just a thought. Good luck with your search! :thumb:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks KW Farms! I did check out goatfinder.com, but didn't come up with much. Alas--I may just have to travel a little farther to find one!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aw shucks. Well good luck with your search! :hi5:


----------



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

Go here http://www.cagba.org/breeders.shtml


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks, Polopony. I did check out the cagba website. I was a little confused about that because I don't necessarily want a colored angora, but I couldn't find just a plain old angora goat breeders association website. Ah well!


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Try this:
http://www.wildfibersmagazine.com/2010- ... 43-14.html

You can hover over each state and click on the animals you are trying to find.


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello! 
I goat my angora goats from a breeder in avalon springs maryland. http://www.avalonspringsfarm.com/
http://laughinggoatfarm.org/
http://www.peavinehollow.com/
http://giantcricketfarm.gaean.net/AngoraGoats.htm

All the people are nice and you'll find reasonably priced, good quality goats.(I personally recommend avalon springs and giant cricket) Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks! I'll check them all out!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I will have to see. I know there are some down in your area. Let me think about it.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

If you are willing to come to the TX (western edge of the TX Hill Country) I am sure you would find someone here. The Rocksprings area is crawling with Angora's. I could ask around if you are interested. If you are willing and haven't found anyone closer to you, let me know and I will start asking around.


----------



## Monte (Jul 31, 2012)

there are a few in Virginia, West Virginia ,Maryland I know of, it depends on what you are looking for Registered Does and Bucks, fiber wethers, Some of the Does and Bucks can go for upwards of 500$ or more, the midwest is were to buy alot are getting rid of good animals because of the drought and do not want to feed over the winter, but that also means you need to pickup or ship which can be 3 times as much as the animal costs


----------

